# What about walls and light reflection ?



## 67Cuda (Jan 29, 2022)

It seems that aluminum foil has the best reflecting ability, but I sure see a lot of white painted walls. Then there’s panda film, and a vast amount of reflecting materials. Why doesn’t everyone use aluminum foil, spray adhesive’d to styrofoam insulation board to keep from having hot-spots ? It seems the most useful of light capabilities ?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 29, 2022)

how Big of a grow room you planning 
A tent and good light may be the way to go for 1st run


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 29, 2022)

I used a paint made for flat roof coating that is white and highly reflective. Menard's carry it.


----------



## 67Cuda (Jan 29, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> how Big of a grow room you planning
> A tent and good light may be the way to go for 1st run


I was wondering about that, but doing it myself would be cheaper, and maybe better ? Most of those tents leak, even light.


----------



## Airbone (Jan 29, 2022)

67Cuda said:


> I was wondering about that, but doing it myself would be cheaper, and maybe better ? Most of those tents leak, even light.


Somewhat depending on quality but with a tent is is easier to control environment. And you can run multiple.
I have 4 lol.


----------



## 67Cuda (Jan 29, 2022)

I was thinking of sealing the room with something like panda film, and maybe trying the aluminum foil on styrofoam insulation. See if it burns, or amplifies and helps ? If not, I’ve got the sealed 5.5 millimeter panda film.


----------



## boo (Jan 29, 2022)

remember not to grow in a sealed room, you need fresh air...I've been hating my tents for 3 years because I failed to bring in fresh air...9 fans don't mean shiit if you have no fresh air...now that I have it my plants are screaming with joy...


----------



## 67Cuda (Jan 29, 2022)

boo said:


> remember not to grow in a sealed room, you need fresh air...I've been hating my tents for 3 years because I failed to bring in fresh air...9 fans don't mean shiit if you have no fresh air...now that I have it my plants are screaming with joy...


Well, by the time it’s sealed, it will either be filtered and well ventilated, or have CO2 added, and be messed with very little, as hard as that’ll be, lol ! That’ll be into flowering time, however, much work needs to be done, much to buy, but the plan planned thoroughly through first. Plan to fail, and maybe failure can be avoided. I know, the saying goes, “ failure to plan is a plan doomed to failure “, but I just switched it around, meaning the same thing, but proactive. The tents are a quick fix gimmick. See the bigger picture. The industry. The light and power is the most important part, along with nutrients and water. Everything else could be built. I’m a big fan of do it yourself whenever possible. That way you built the thing, so not only can you fix it, but you know it’s possible weaknesses and strengths. I’m super creative and pretty handy. You never know,…I learn the box but live outside of it. You might see something new, lol ! Though I doubt it given how many have been at it forever.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 30, 2022)

flat white paint for the win


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 30, 2022)

I would not even consider a CO2 system until you learn to Grow
You won't get much more of a Yield .


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 30, 2022)

CO2 is the reason my room is sealed.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> CO2 is the reason my room is sealed.


So are your yields much larger , and how long did you grow before you perfected it
I tried it a few times and it was not worth the extra work for me. Or are you doing the CO2 to lock down all smells Hence the sealed room .


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 30, 2022)

The only benefit I ever saw was being able to grow under higher temps without any bad side effects on plants


----------



## 67Cuda (Jan 30, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I would not even consider a CO2 system until you learn to Grow
> You won't get much more of a Yield .


 Oh absolutely ! One step at a time. I’m still in soil. Step by step, but I’m seeking a light so versatile that it can be used in every situation, but be counted on not to easily break down, from a company who can be trusted. That’s truly the only outside thing I need to count on, until I learn to create my own, if I see it necessary ? General Nutrients will also be a stepping stone, until I’m able to create my own through base materials, and fully adjust per genetics. Eventually, I will create my own genetics. Thanks.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 30, 2022)

67Cuda said:


> Oh absolutely ! One step at a time. I’m still in soil. Step by step, but I’m seeking a light so versatile that it can be used in every situation, but be counted on not to easily break down, from a company who can be trusted. That’s truly the only outside thing I need to count on, until I learn to create my own, if I see it necessary ? General Nutrients will also be a stepping stone, until I’m able to create my own through base materials, and fully adjust per genetics. Eventually, I will create my own genetics. Thanks.


I like the flora series myself , I only use Micro and Bloom


----------



## boo (Jan 30, 2022)

photontek600 for the win...best light available from what research I've done...perfect for 5' x 5' tent...I also use the GH line, 3 part...grow, micro, and bloom with a few additives mixed in...


----------



## 67Cuda (Jan 30, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I like the flora series myself , I only use Micro and Bloom


What is your reasoning behind this ? Do they contain the proper nutrients without others ? Of course I understand there are also techniques to boost, retard, and manipulate plants as well. I haven’t bought a book with the proper science on the subject for 40 years, and much has changed. So, do you have any suggestions on a very in-depth understanding, math, biology, chemistry, etc., literature ? I might have to dig through boxes for my university, and water/wastewater books. These will contain a much more in-depth understanding of the science of things, but it would help to get a book focused on the subject at hand.


----------



## 67Cuda (Jan 30, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> flat white paint for the win


Why flat ? Does it help absorb radiation ? I’m trying to understand the science behind it ?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 30, 2022)

Because gloss doesn't work. Google it.


----------



## 67Cuda (Jan 30, 2022)

I’m just trying to understand the science behind it ? I could, and more than likely will, go on major searches for information, but first, to get a foothold, I’m relying on the more experienced to give me a direction to start my understanding.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 30, 2022)

The science is, it reflects light better if it's flat white paint. Foil doesn't work and Mylar is a pain in the ass.


----------



## 67Cuda (Jan 30, 2022)

Why not gloss ? It would seem to be more reflecting. And why would you want to absorb usable light, or is to much radiation harmful to the plant, or certain parts of the plant ?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 30, 2022)

Use gloss and you will find out.


----------



## 67Cuda (Jan 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> The science is, it reflects light better if it's flat white paint. Foil doesn't work and Mylar is a pain in the ass.


I’ve watched hundreds of videos and more than one showed experimentation on different materials reflectabilities. I’m trying to understand the good and bad of this reflection, and it’s possible damaging effects, leading to certain techniques utilized commonly, even in universities studying the subject.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 30, 2022)

Bro we grow weed. Not sure what it is your wanting. It's really not  science. It's a fking weed. I've been growing dank for many many yrs. I'll stick to what I've learned growing.


----------



## 67Cuda (Jan 30, 2022)

I’m trying to get beyond the thinking of a “ shade-tree “ individual, so I can better choose equipment, techniques, space, nutrients, etc. I want to avoid the stupid beginner setbacks in starting a DWC system.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 30, 2022)

Let me know what you come up with that changes the world of growing weed.
I'll wait


----------



## 67Cuda (Jan 30, 2022)

Don’t be a smartass, lol, I’m trying to get a foothold, so later, I may help others. This includes you.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 30, 2022)

Don't need your god damn help. And I'm not the smart ass. Your asking the questions that you won't except the answers too,,not me.


----------



## Airbone (Jan 30, 2022)

Increase Cannabis Yields with Reflective Walls | Grow Weed Easy
					

What do you cover the walls of your grow room with to reflect the most light at your plants?




					www.growweedeasy.com
				



Check this article out.
Hope it helps!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 30, 2022)

Flat white latex paint (85-95% light reflectivity)

This is a highly recommended option for those who can’t invest in a grow tent or for the crafty DIY grower who opts to build a grow cabinet (or a whole room). Excluding the hammered style texture you see in grow tents, this paint will give you some of the best “bang for your buck” of any reflection option. Flat white paint is inexpensive, effective, and there’s no way to create air pockets or hot spots behind the reflective material. Just paint the walls, let them dry, and you’re done!


----------



## 67Cuda (Jan 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Use gloss and you will find out.


I wonder, has anyone tried flat white for the walls and floors, but a far more reflective material for the ceiling and top area above the light fixture area, or adjustable with the light fixtures Utilizing radiant from above to it’s most efficiency ? Basically creating a hood beyond the fixtures hood, if it has a hood.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 30, 2022)

If it isn't broke don't fix it LOL
Good Luck in your endeavors


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 30, 2022)

Roster, I've got one of those little gizmos that measure the CO2 in the room and keep it at whatever you want the PPMs at. I've got it and the tank regulator on a timer that comes on a half hour before the lights do, and goes off a half hour before the lights go out.
What some folks to realize is that a plant shuts down when it runs out of CO2. Burn the lights as long as you want, but it won't have any effect on the plant if it has no CO2 to eat.
I did a side by side many years ago with a test group, and the plants that got the CO2 got bigger quicker and had denser buds. I wouldn't bet the farm on it because a control group isn't a perfect indicator.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 30, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Roster, I've got one of those little gizmos that measure the CO2 in the room and keep it at whatever you want the PPMs at. I've got it and the tank regulator on a timer that comes on a half hour before the lights do, and goes off a half hour before the lights go out.
> What some folks to realize is that a plant shuts down when it runs out of CO2. Burn the lights as long as you want, but it won't have any effect on the plant if it has no CO2 to eat.
> I did a side by side many years ago with a test group, and the plants that got the CO2 got bigger quicker and had denser buds. I wouldn't bet the farm on it because a control group isn't a perfect indicator.


I have the set up to do but I did not like it, so the Tank sits still full


----------



## 67Cuda (Jan 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Don't need your god damn help. And I'm not the smart ass. Your asking the questions that you won't except the answers too,,not me.


----------



## Airbone (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 30, 2022)

67Cuda said:


> Why flat ? Does it help absorb radiation ? I’m trying to understand the science behind it ?



excellent reflective values with no hot spots like Mylar or aluminum , cost effective too


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 30, 2022)

Cuda my friend you are making this way more complicated than it really is

keep it simple


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 30, 2022)

IOP Conf. Series: Materials Science and Engineering 544 (2019) 012010 doi:10.1088/1757-899X/544/1/012010
Study on Preparation and thermal reflective properties of energy saving pigments with selective solar reflection
 Yunlong Li 1, a and Yuanquan Yang2,b
1 Postgraduate, Shenyang JianZhu University, Shenyang, China
2 Doctoral student, Dalian University of Technology, Dalian, China E-mail: a [email protected], [email protected]
Abstract. Currently, the color of common reflective insulation coating is mainly white, but the white color coating is monotonous and its resistance is poor, moreover, the reflective performance tends to drop after pollution. In addition, color coating has the advantages of anti-dirty and beautiful appearance, so study on colored paint is of great significance. Based on the principle of three-tone color, the effect of thermal reflective pigments on the near-infrared reflectance of color reflective heat-insulating coatings was studied by blending three kinds of color reflective heat-insulating coatings of orange, green and purple with composite inorganic heat-reflective pigments as raw materials. The results show that the thermal insulation effect of heat-reflective pigments is significantly improved, and the near-infrared reflectance of green pigments can be increased by about 25%. The thermal reflection thermal insulation coating of the green system is 2.78 times higher than that of the same color common thermal insulating coating.
  1. Introduction
Thermal reflective insulation coating is the most widely used building materials on exterior wall in the direction of energy conservation. In recent years, it has become a hotspot of research[1]. The exterior surface of the building receives solar radiation can be divided into three parts: ultraviolet region (200-400nm), visible light region (400-720nm), infrared light region (720-2500nm). The visible light region and infrared light region occupy 95% energy that the solar radiation to the Earth surface [2]. Due to the absorption of inorganic pigments and organic pigments in the visible light area, the thermal insulation properties of heat-reflective heat-insulating coatings are adversely affected by common pigments. In order to obtain a better visual effect, the multi-color thermal reflective heat-insulating coating is obviously superior to the white paint, so the study of heat-reflective pigments with both reflective insulation effect and good visual effect is the focus of current research.
There are many research results of near infrared reflective heat insulation pigments based on cooling materials of roof and exterior wall in foreign countries[3]. In 1940s, some foreign researchers began entertaining air with low thermal conductivity into multi-layer aluminum film, and then preparing heat insulation coatings after compounding with it, which opened the prelude of heat reflection heat insulation coatings. The Lawrence Berkeley National Laboratory (LBNL) and Oak Ridge National Laboratory (ORNL) began to study the solar reflectance and hemispherical emissivity of pigments in the 1990s, and the pigments were divided into several categories and the effects of the
Content from this work may be used under the terms of the Creative Commons Attribution 3.0 licence. Any further distribution
of this work must maintain attribution to the author(s) and the title of the work, journal citation and DOI. Published under licence by IOP Publishing Ltd 1

MEACM 2018 IOP Publishing IOP Conf. Series: Materials Science and Engineering 544 (2019) 012010 doi:10.1088/1757-899X/544/1/012010
properties, composition, roughness and purity of the materials on the solar reflectance were studied [4].


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 30, 2022)

*World's Whitest Paint Reflects 98.1% of Light. It Could Help in The Climate Fight *

MICHELLE STARR
16 APRIL 2021 
A new formula for white paint has given us the whitest white yet. It reflects a jaw-dropping 98.1 percent of all light that hits it, remaining significantly cooler than the ambient temperature, even when sitting in full sunlight.

If used to coat buildings, its inventors say, the paint could help in the fight against global warming by reducing our reliance on electrically powered air conditioning, a habit that's worsening the climate crisis.
"If you were to use this paint to cover a roof area of about 1,000 square feet [92.9 square meters], we estimate that you could get a cooling power of 10 kilowatts," said mechanical engineer Xiulin Ruan of Purdue University.
"That's more powerful than the central air conditioners used by most houses."
The team's work builds on paint they developed last year, which reached a then-record-breaking reflection rate of 95.5 percent. The new formula, the team said, brings it much closer to being a true counterpart to Vantablack, the black pigment that absorbs up to 99.965 percent of visible light.
The image below, in optical light on the left and infrared on the right, shows how much cooler the painted surface is than the surface around it.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 30, 2022)

A Review of Heat-reflective Paints
John Pockett1 and Martin Belusko1
1Sustainable Energy Centre
University of South Australia
Mawson Lakes SA5095
[email protected]
ABSTRACT
In   recent   years,   there   have   been   a   number   of   heat-reflective   paints   come   on   the
Australian market. These provide the same visible colour range as standard products but
perform quite differently in the infra-red region of the spectrum, reflecting more of the
invisible part of the solar spectrum. Are they effective in meeting their advertised claims
and if/when is there a benefit for their use? This paper reviews the advertising material
and data to assess their value in a field where there is little sound scientific literature on
some products and the technology of others is hidden for IP reasons.
Sunlight at ground-level  incorporates  incident  radiation  in the ultraviolet,  visible  and
infra-red  regions with  wavelengths  spanning 300  to   2500 nm.   Any  part  of  the  solar
spectrum where a surface absorbs incoming sunlight will cause an increase in surface
temperature above ambient temperatures. If heat cannot be re-radiated to the sky, it will
conduct   through  roof   spaces   towards   the   ceiling   and   radiate   downwards   through
insulation batts. This produces a heat load on buildings, resulting in loss of comfort or
an increase in electricity bills and greenhouse gas emissions for air-conditioning.
The main approaches used individually or in combination are to;
•select  pigments to match visible colours using pigments  that also naturally reflect 
more infra-red radiation,
•utilise   hollow   silica/ceramic   microsphere   additives   that   reflect   the   longer 
wavelength solar radiation and
•improve the ability to radiate any heat build-up out to the sky.
Attempts to  simplify  a complex  situation for  public consumption  means  advertising,
comments and claims are often made that are technically incorrect. Measurements from
some   paint   suppliers   show  not   only   the   benefits  of   the   paints  but   also   claims  of
‘insulation’ that are unsubstantiated and simply incorrect. Heat conduction through the
paint layer actually plays an insignificant role   compared  to the   total  solar reflectivity
and emissivity with lighter colours providing the best surface temperature reduction. It
is also shown that  the use  of   a  heat   reflective  paint  instead  of   a  standard  paint   for  a
particular   (visible)   colour   reduces   the   surface   temperature.   The   benefits   of  heat-
reflective paints are generally smaller for lighter colours and very small for pure white.
Heat-reflective paints can attract a premium so there is a point where the added costs do
not warrant use in moderate climate zones.
It can  be  concluded  that the  most  cost effective  solution  for coating  roofs  of  houses
against the heat from sunlight is to paint the roof with a high build gloss Vivid White
paint. In many cases, this is not practical because of the glare. The next best option is to
start with  as light  as  possible a   colour and  then  to use  one  or another   type of  heat-
reflective   paint   with   high   reflectance   in   the   infra-red   to   minimise   the   surface
temperature increase.
Keywords ⎯ heat-reflective, infra-red, paint, sunlight, surface, temperature
Solar2010, the 48th AuSES Annual Conference
1-3 December 2010, Canberra, ACT, Australia


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 30, 2022)

*Abstract*
Research has previously shown that ultraviolet light C (UV-C) can inactivate unexpected infection. However, this type of potential disinfection is dramatically reduced for the shadow area such as under desk or medical equipment. Because the UV-C reflectance ratio is low on the general wall surfaces. We compared Stucco against the other materials to investigate whether we could improve disinfection for the shadow area. The reflectance ratios of UV-C irradiation of each material were examined, with particular attention to the rates for the author’s Modified Stucco. To evaluate the disinfection effects of the UV-C reflective lighting, colonies of _E. coli_ and of _Staphylococcus hominis_ were cultured in an agar media and counted over a certain time period after applying UV-C irradiation from a sterilizing lamp onto the investigation materials. The author’s Modified Stucco, produced reflectance ratios that was 11 times that of white wallpaper. This demonstrated that the UV-C reflected on the Stucco wall having optimum components and their compositions inhibited the number of _E. coli_ and _S. hominis_, resulting in significantly disinfection effects on white wallpapers. The space with Modified Stucco and then irradiated by a UV-C may give a strong disinfection effect.
Download PDF
*Introduction*
In recent years, many microbes have developed increased antimicrobial drug resistance1. It has also been discovered that these antibiotic-resistant infectious bacteria can be spread through contact with medical devices and environmental surfaces, becoming one of the causes for Healthcare Associated Infection (HAI)2,3. Therefore, measures to inhibit such infectious spread are urgently needed. One infection control strategy involves the inactivation of infectious bacteria using an ultraviolet (UV) germicidal lamp3,4. UV lights below 400 nm, especially around 254 nm (UV-C) show strong microbe inactivation effects by being absorbed into the bacteria DNA and inhibiting DNA from replicating5. However, the UV-C light is substantially absorbed into standard wall surfaces, reducing the UV-C light reflecting off of the wall surface33. In other words, UV-C does not reach areas that are shaded under desks or medical equipment. This reduces the overall germicidal effect of the UV-C treatment compared to the strong disinfection effect of direct UV-C irradiation onto bacteria samples.
In this study, we investigated whether Stucco, a traditional Japanese inner wall material, could be used as an effective disinfection if UV-C lighting could be projected onto the wall surfaces and reflected back into the examination room environment. For more than 1300 years, Japanese construction practices have used mortar as a base coating for outer walls and Stucco for finishing inner walls6. A typical example is the historic use of Stucco for outer walls is in Japanese castles of the 1600s7. The main ingredient in Stucco is Ca(OH)2, prepared burning calcium hydroxide mined from limestone and distilled at the super high temperature of 900 ℃ or higher. In the past, fillers, such seaweed and fibers as were added, but in the present polymers are added as thickening agents. Most Stucco formulas are a mixture of natural materials. When the Stucco is applied to the wall surface, it begins to harden by absorbing CO2 from the air through the chemical reaction Ca(OH)2 + CO2 → CaCO3 + H2O. The Stucco continues to harden for at least 10 years, eventually becoming calcium carbonate (CaCO3), a high-duty, limestone-like hard surface. For this reason, Stucco has historically been used for roof tiles and for both outer and inners walls requiring high strength8,9.
However, in the 1960s the Japanese economy grew rapidly and the use of Stucco in Japanese building practices fell due to a new dry construction method, which shortened the construction period, allowing for mass production and reduced costs. This construction trend changed Japanese inner wall materials from Stucco to white wallpaper or white paint. The use of Stucco decreased because the longer construction time and finishing time, which depended upon the techniques of Stucco artisans6. At present, the use of Stucco is mainly for special locations, such as in private homes and in hotels as wall art. The Stucco is a traditional material for inner walls in Japan as well as in foreign countries.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 30, 2022)

*Abstract*
Reflective materials such as Teflon and Enhanced Specular Reflector are commonly used to maximize light collection in scintillator-based radiation detection systems. While effective, in most cases, the spatial information carried by the light is diminished or lost entirely. Retroreflectors, in contrast, better preserve the spatial information and have been shown to improve the localization performance of such systems. In this work, the relative retroreflectivity of a selection of commercial retroreflective tapes and their performance impact when coupled to a plastic scintillator are reported. We demonstrate improved localization performance with some tapes compared to Teflon and black paint.

*Introduction*
Recent development work on a compact neutron scatter camera (NSC) employing fast but relatively dim plastic scintillators [1], [2] has motivated investigation of surface treatments that not only maximize light collection efficiency but also preserve its spatial information content. In the extreme case, a surface that backscattered every incident photon with no angular deviation would negate the need to read out multiple sides of the scintillator, dramatically reducing the channel count of the readout electronics. Additionally, several proposed NSC designs are based on a gamma-ray imaging system using optical coded-aperture imaging [3], and may especially benefit from this type of reflector.
Commonly, Lambertian (e.g. white paint, Teflon) or specular (e.g. Enhanced Specular Reflector (ESR)) reflectors are used to maximize light collection [4], [5], [6], but in most geometries the spatial information is lost as the light is redirected to the photosensor. Retroreflective materials, or _retroreflectors_, can be used with scintillator-based detectors to improve the light collection efficiency while retaining spatial information; incident light originally directed away from the readout is instead backscattered 180° through its vertex (Fig. 1).
Retroreflective materials are most frequently used for markings on roads and signs since they reflect light from headlights back to the driver. Light is typically redirected by one of two methods (Fig. 2), both involving one or more specular reflections that ultimately result in photons going back the direction from which they came. However, there is an offset that depends on the feature size of the retroreflecting microstructure. The microstructures are either spherical or pyramidal and made of a relatively high index material (1.5–2) such as glass to encourage specular reflections off the interior walls.
Prior work [7], [8], [9], [10] has shown that for crystalline scintillators, retroreflective tapes may improve spatial performance; the authors of [9] improved performance by embedding the microstructures directly into the scintillator crystal, and [10] successfully employed retroreflective tape by 3M Industries. Unfortunately, there is limited quantitative information on the retroreflectivities (which depend on incidence angle) and spatial distributions of reflected light for the commercial offerings available today. Further, we could not find any information on using them with plastic scintillators. This information is required to accurately model the impact of these tapes and to understand the effect they might have on the system performance of the NSC designs under development. This article investigates the performance of retroreflective tapes compared to Teflon, black paint, and air-coupling when used as reflective surface treatments for plastic scintillators. A simple theoretical model of the effect on the light distributions observed by the photodetectors is presented and validated experimentally. The relative retroreflectivities by angle for a selection of five commercially available retroreflective tapes are also reported.
Fundamentally, the ability to find the centroid of the energy deposited by incident radiation (denoted x) in a bulk scintillator is dependent on the width _w_ of the light distribution observed by the photosensor and the number of counts _N_ in that distribution (see [11] for a more detailed explanation) according to:


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 30, 2022)

Attention Mr Cuda…

there will be a quiz on the above topics in the morning


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 30, 2022)

Laughing my fking ass off.


----------



## pute (Jan 30, 2022)

Take me a month to pass that test.  By the way....Big took the time to type all that.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 30, 2022)

He will not except that answer Big


----------



## boo (Jan 30, 2022)

sure he will, with a few minor changes...


----------



## 67Cuda (Jan 31, 2022)

So flat white,


bigsur51 said:


> IOP Conf. Series: Materials Science and Engineering 544 (2019) 012010 doi:10.1088/1757-899X/544/1/012010
> Study on Preparation and thermal reflective properties of energy saving pigments with selective solar reflection
> Yunlong Li 1, a and Yuanquan Yang2,b
> 1 Postgraduate, Shenyang JianZhu University, Shenyang, China
> ...


 So flat white is the best choice, right ? However, why do all the commercial growers and universities use white for their walls ?


I really don't want an answer I just want to ask questions.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 31, 2022)

See how this trolling shit works.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 31, 2022)

I was under the impression that white was always far superior to any other color or material available in todays society . I always go with white.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 31, 2022)

He doesn't care. He just wants to ask questions and tell you that your answer is not good enough for him. 
If he doesn't stop his shit he will be moving on.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 31, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> He doesn't care. He just wants to ask questions and tell you that your answer is not good enough for him.
> If he doesn't stop his shit he will be moving on.


Ya missed my point LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 31, 2022)

No i didn't you racist bastard.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 31, 2022)

*Guys please do me a favor and go vote on the BOTM contest. This is the last day for voting and we have some ties we need to break. Thanks



			https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/new-2022-bud-of-the-month-for-january.80335/
		

*


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 31, 2022)

Cuda.
Bigsur went to a lot of trouble to give you answers to your questions and what did you do. You asked another smart-ass question. Im asking you to stop the crap and try and fit in and become a contributing member. If you can't do that then I will be forced to ban you,,, and i would rather not. It's up to you bro.
Im going to take you off slowmo so things will work better for you. Please don't try my patience my friend.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 31, 2022)

67Cuda said:


> So flat white,
> 
> So flat white is the best choice, right ? However, why do all the commercial growers and universities use white for their walls ?
> 
> ...




well I’ve never been to every university and inspected every building so I’m not sure your remark is accurate without an scientific evidence to back it up

the same can be said about commercial growers , how many are there out there and how many have been surveyed to find out who is using flat white paint and who isn’t

here is another interesting scientific abstract on white paint……..no quiz here , just some extra credit assignments 




Volume 1, Issue 10, 21 October 2020, 100221




*Article
Full Daytime Sub-ambient Radiative Cooling in Commercial-like Paints with High Figure of Merit*

*Highlights*

Paint using CaCO3 fillers with high concentration and broad particle size
The paint shows a high solar reflectance of 95.5% and sky window emissivity of 0.94
Field test shows >37 W/m2 cooling power and >1.7°C below ambient at noon
Commercial-like paint offers a high standard figure of merit of 0.49

*Summary*
Radiative cooling is a passive cooling technology that acts by reflecting sunlight and emitting radiation in the sky window. Although highly desirable, full daytime sub-ambient radiative cooling in commercial-like single-layer particle-matrix paints has not been achieved. Here, we demonstrate full daytime sub-ambient radiative cooling in CaCO3-acrylic paint by using large band gap CaCO3 fillers, a high particle concentration of 60%, and a broad size distribution. Our paint shows a high solar reflectance of 95.5% and a high normal emissivity of 0.94 in the sky window. Field tests show cooling power exceeding 37 W/m2 and a surface temperature of >1.7°C below ambient at noon. A figure of merit RC is proposed to compare the cooling performance independent of weather conditions. The standard RC of our paint is 0.49, among the best radiative cooling performances, while offering the benefits of convenient paint form, low cost, and compatibility with commercial paint fabrication processes.


two scientists observing white paint









study this chart , in it are the answers to the extra credit quiz


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 31, 2022)

Nice read Bigsur.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 31, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> So are your yields much larger , and how long did you grow before you perfected it
> I tried it a few times and it was not worth the extra work for me. Or are you doing the CO2 to lock down all smells Hence the sealed room .


Agree. As you add more light, plant uptakes more nutes....to a point. It requires quite a bit of science. This is a high end game, with breeding specifically for this end. It requires tons of info on the chosen strains ability to uptake nutes to keep up with light available. Strain specific nute requirements, as well as maximum par for that strain, and maximum Nute uptake. Once you are at that point, and know the maximum amount of light that correlates to maximum nute uptake, CO2 can allow a little more light than the plants can to normally deal with. Most hobby grows are nowhere even close to sciences out making it a crap shoot in my opinion. But we all no about opinions....

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 31, 2022)

*Choosing the right surface for the walls of your grow room is very important, as up to 40% of your total yield comes from the edge, and the right wall surface can increase the amount of light those plants receive by up to 30%! Artificial lighting diminishes exponentially with distance, so it is important to contain as much of this light as possible, and direct it accordingly. Reflective surfaces also help illuminate the lower portions of the garden, providing lower buds with light and heat energy.

To get the best results with your light and walls, it is important to get the walls as close as possible to your garden to ensure the least amount of light is wasted. As a caveat, the percentages provided are only useful as a general guideline, as they present the range of reflectivity of the particular surfaces. The high percentage presents the best possible circumstances for that material (for example a 99% reflectivity rating for mylar sheeting would be under ideal conditions - no creases, completely flat, no discoloration, etc).

The best way to determine how well your grow room walls reflect light would be to purchase a light meter and measure your light directly; then take an opaque board and hold it a few inches off one of your walls with the light meter below the board in such a fashion that the light reflects off the wall and onto the light meter. You can then compare the difference between the two and determine a percentage from those numbers, the closer the two numbers are, the better your wall reflects light. It is important that in both measurements, your light meter is the same distance from the light, otherwise your results will be skewed.

Also important to note is that radiant light energy refers to electromagnetic (EM) radiation with a wavelength between 400-700 nanometers (nm) and radiant heat energy correlates to EM radiation with a wavelength between 800-2000nm.

Listed below are some of the most commonly used materials used for grow room walls:







 Foylon:


A more durable version of mylar, made of spun polyester fabric and reinforced with foil laminate. Foylon is resistant to most solutions, won't tear or fade, and can be wiped or washed clean.

A great solution for growers who are interested in long term use, and though it may be slightly more expensive than mylar, its durability will more than make up for its cost. It has the ability to reflect about 95% of the light and approximately 85% of the heat energy, so a good ventilation system should be used in conjunction with folyon.

A recommended method to attach Foylon to the walls would be using Velcro, as it makes taking it down for cleaning much easier nd reduces the risk of tearing, creasing or bending it. If this is used for your walls, making sure you get it flush with the wall with no pockets of air between it and the wall to prevent hotspots.






 Mylar:


A highly reflective polyester film that comes in varying thickness, the most common being 1 and 2 mm thick. The 2mm thick mylar while not quite as durable as the foylon, is fairly rugged. The 1mm thick mylar tears fairly easily, so taking it down for cleaning is quite difficult without damaging it in the process. Both types of mylar are able to reflect approximately 92-97% reflective, giving it the potential to be more reflective than foylon, but because foylon is more easily cleaned without damaging it as well as it being harder to crease, foylon usually ends up being slightly more reflective. Important to note is that mylar reflects radiant heat energy just as well as foylon (around 85%), so proper ventilation is necessary if mylar is used in your grow room. Attaching this to walls can be done in a similar fashion as foylon, and the same caution should be used to avoid creating hotspots in your room. The 1mm thick mylar stands a fair chance of being creased or ripped in the process unfortunately, even if Velcro is used to attach to the walls.

C3 anti-detection film:

A specialized type of mylar that exhibits the same properties as the 2mm thick mylar, but in addition to reflecting approximately 92-97% of the light, it also is 90% infrared proof, making your grow room all but invisible to IR scanning. This can also be attached in the same manner as foylon or mylar, and the same caution should be used to avoid creating hotspots in your room.

Flat white paint:

Self explanatory; a great option for large grow rooms or for people who are interested in a low maintenance wall. Flat white paint has the ability to reflect between 75-85% of the light, and does not create hotspots. Adding a fungicide is recommended when painting.

Glossy and eggshell whites do not reflect light as efficiently as flat white. Semi-gloss paint for example, only has the ability to reflect between 55-60% of the light. Also important to remember when using paint is that any smears or blemishes on the surface take away from how reflective the wall is so care should be taken to avoid marking or staining the walls. Titanium white paint is very reflective; however it is usually only used on reflectors due to its high cost.


White/Black plastic (also known as panda plastic or "poly"):

"Poly" is useful if you are setting up a temporary grow room or dont want to damage the walls. Poly is easily cleaned.

The purpose of the black side is to not allow any light to pass through the plastic, which ensures your dark cycle remains dark. The white side is 75-90% reflective. Choose a 6 "mill" thickness of poly for maximum light blockage and duribility.

If this plastic is put too close to the light, you will obviously melt it so be careful!. Panda plastic does not create hotspots. Poly can be attached to the walls by using carpenters nails or using tape glue or similar means. This can be used as a cheap alternative to mylar if painting your grow room is out of the question.

Polystyrene Foam Sheeting (more commonly known as Styrofoam):

This is excellent for harsh environment growrooms (your attic for example), provided you have a good ventilation system and a way to keep the temperatures from rising too high (an a/c unit or similar) as it is an excellent insulator.

It is also a great material for use in a temporary setup or for use as a "travelling reflector" on a light mover, where weight is a concern. It is approximately 75-85% light reflective so it is comparable to using a flat white paint. Foam will not create hot spots. Rigid foam can be purchased in sheets, and can be used as a free standing wall or can be taped, glued or nailed to the wall, the last generally being the most successful method.






 Emergency Blankets:


These are ultra thin polyester blankets that are sold in most camping stores and are constructed of a single layer of polyester film that is covered with a layer of vapor deposited aluminum.

It is not very effective at reflecting light because it is so thin. Holding it between you and a light source, many small holes are noticed at the intersections of creases and the entire blanket is translucent to begin with, this coupled with the many creases that are in it when you purchase it takes away a significant amount of it reflectivity. It is very easily creased as well which also detracts from its ability to reflect light. And while it is reflects nearly 90% of radiant heat energy, it is only able to reflect around 70% of the light.

The largest advantage of using this type of material is that it is very cheap and therefore easily replaced. Emergency blankets can create hotspots if not attached flush to the wall so it is important that no air gaps exist between it and your supporting wall. The easiest way to attach this is to use tape (Aluminum or metal tape is recommended), as it tears very easily once it is cut or punctured.

Aluminum Foil:

Aluminum foil is no more than 55% reflective - if used, make sure that the dull side is the one that is used to reflect the light. When it becomes creased its reflectivity is even lower (around 35%.) It is also very dangerous to use because it creates hotspots easily, is electrically conductive, and is a fire hazard when it is in close contact with HID lighting. Attaching this to walls is a pain and usually using aluminum tape or glue is the best way. This should only be used as a last resort, and even then its usefulness is questionable.*


----------



## Bubba (Jan 31, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Use gloss and you will find out.


Exactly what I was thinking 

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 31, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Agree. As you add more light, plant uptakes more nutes....to a point. It requires quite a bit of science. This is a high end game, with breeding specifically for this end. It requires tons of info on the chosen strains ability to uptake nutes to keep up with light available. Strain specific nute requirements, as well as maximum par for that strain, and maximum Nute uptake. Once you are at that point, and know the maximum amount of light that correlates to maximum nute uptake, CO2 can allow a little more light than the plants can to normally deal with. Most hobby grows are nowhere even close to sciences out making it a crap shoot in my opinion. But we all no about opinions....
> 
> Bubba


On Point as always


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 31, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> *Choosing the right surface for the walls of your grow room is very important, as up to 40% of your total yield comes from the edge, and the right wall surface can increase the amount of light those plants receive by up to 30%! Artificial lighting diminishes exponentially with distance, so it is important to contain as much of this light as possible, and direct it accordingly. Reflective surfaces also help illuminate the lower portions of the garden, providing lower buds with light and heat energy.
> 
> To get the best results with your light and walls, it is important to get the walls as close as possible to your garden to ensure the least amount of light is wasted. As a caveat, the percentages provided are only useful as a general guideline, as they present the range of reflectivity of the particular surfaces. The high percentage presents the best possible circumstances for that material (for example a 99% reflectivity rating for mylar sheeting would be under ideal conditions - no creases, completely flat, no discoloration, etc).
> 
> ...







to quote Unca , outfargging standing!


----------



## pute (Jan 31, 2022)

I don't understand what is going on.  Cuda, you ask questions but you don't want answers?  What is the point.  Why don't you try and be a useful member rather than doing what ever it is you are trying to accomplish.  

Maybe if you would  put some effort to be a productive member you might like it rather than a rouge troll with no future here or anywhere for that matter.


----------



## 67Cuda (Jan 31, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> He will not except that answer Big


I’m sorry. I’ve given you all more credit than cult ideology. Meaning academia as the cult, with many branches. This also pertains to studies, which are purposely very limited to create a standard. I fought to change this within academia, and yet to no avail. Every system has their control mechanisms, elite systems that pervert for profit and control. Science itself seldom leaves the status quo control. Rethink, thinking. Trust no source, no matter the power or general consensus behind it. Proving that god exists, ( for example ), the cult member will always revert to cult ideology as proof. All systems must function like this in order for those who control it too remain in control of the system. So, by all means, go down the rabbit hole to gain a basic understanding, but always seek light, exit the rabbit hole to gain proper perspective, then rethink everything,…again, and again. Utilizing a system that simply works is mere mimicry. Wisdom is merely the best possible perspective of any given subject, at any given time. Question absolutely everything, especially yourself. Now, I started growing over 4 decades ago, and have grown hundreds of acres of weed. This is not a new subject for me. Getting back into it after a couple of decades, indoor, hydroponically, is all I’m doing. I think at least one of you has broken the dealers golden rule. Never become your own best customer. Mr. Texas sounds deep into this issue. The problem with the internet, you never know who’s on the other end ? I wasn’t really asking questions, merely information gathering of general consensus. This can help give direction to future experimentation. I’m very comfortable in the lab. I supervised, and was lead operator over 71 different environmental management facilities. Like I stated, you never know just who you’re conversing with on the internet. Most follow rabbit holes believing themselves all-knowing. Know this,….no matter the time period, humans always believe themselves on the precipice of all knowing. The very first mistake that all weak minds make. I really don’t need this site. I just thought there might be some intelligent people here. I may have been wrong ? Trial and error teaches much. Not failing teaches little more than systematic behavior.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 31, 2022)

It's OK. If you continue thinking about it in earnest, it will come to you. 



Bubba


----------



## 67Cuda (Jan 31, 2022)

Bubba said:


> It's OK. If you continue thinking about it in earnest, it will come to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Bubba


I do not need anyone’s consensus, no consoling. I will test on my own, and never take the simpleminded path, yet simplify the complex for big picture understanding, leading to wisdom, and/or wise decisions. I can just as easily look up any study. Getting boots on the ground experience can be beneficial. The curious layman pushes boundaries that science dare not touch. Understand academia. Most do not.


----------



## Patwi (Jan 31, 2022)

academians are a dime a dozen


----------



## 67Cuda (Jan 31, 2022)

Gaining academic knowledge, then rising beyond the systematic cult thought is key. Becoming an autodidact. Anyone can follow a system, or path cut for all to follow. It takes much more to go beyond this.


----------



## 67Cuda (Jan 31, 2022)

By the same token, the layman is a penny a million. You see, no one wants to finish that statement.


----------



## pute (Jan 31, 2022)

Seems this discussion has drifted off topic.


----------



## pute (Jan 31, 2022)

But, it seems you don't play well with others.  If you are so smart.  Keep talking


----------



## 67Cuda (Jan 31, 2022)

The topic has been seemingly killed through the mediocrity of genera


----------



## Patwi (Jan 31, 2022)

wife had a '71 challenger


----------



## Patwi (Jan 31, 2022)

where you from .. CC ?


----------



## pute (Jan 31, 2022)

Never owned a Chrysler.


67Cuda said:


> The topic has been seemingly killed through the mediocrity of genera


I think he said we are above his head


----------



## Patwi (Jan 31, 2022)

pute said:


> Never owned a Chrysler.
> 
> I think he said we are above his head




My Dad said look at your girlfriend's mother, your girlfriend will eventually look like and do the same things .. Chrysler owners


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 31, 2022)

enough of your baccalaureate diatribe dude , your talk is cheap and boring , no one is impressed

try living where the rubber hits the road , not academia

cheers
big


----------



## 67Cuda (Jan 31, 2022)

pute said:


> But, it seems you don't play well with others.  If you are so smart.  Keep talking


I’m a true, rare, Sigma personality. This is true. However, those who feel threatened by this often react badly because they do not understand my thinking, nor do they have the ability. I understand this.
Fame and fortune is a gilded cage of your own creation. I seek, only too give, not to gain in pomposity, nor wealth or fame. Most cannot understand this thinking either. Greed has been well instilled in the slave populous. This is not my ego, but lack there of, intentionally. I seek enough ongoing information too position myself as to teach others better to fish and provide for themselves. This gives me self worth. However, when attacked, an alpha will find themselves out-alpha’ed. I have that ability, but I hate having to do it. I do “ group “ very briefly in general. Only long enough generally to touch base, help where needed, then back to solitude. I’m a giver, not a taker, but will bring down tyrants, as to free the masses. Be free to seek understanding between the lines of what I’ve written, and if you do not understand “ Sigma “, there are many videos on YouTube that try to get it right. It’s only now being seen of importance within the academic community. Everyone knows alpha and beta, but if you want to group behavior, there are 6 generally accepted, Greek named, behavior types. Sigma is the rarest, and many can be mistaken for it, but very few are truly it. Now ! Why do I explain this ? Because an intelligent conversation can only come to fruition if the two parties truly understand each other. I could say “ Red “. You could identify red as blue, so immediately the conversation is null and void, bound too lead to misunderstandings.


----------



## pute (Jan 31, 2022)

On slow mo.....you are one determined idiot.  Nobody is impressed.  THOSE WHO CAN DO...THOSE WHO CAN'T TEACH.... unsuccessful in your case.


----------



## pute (Jan 31, 2022)

Why not use your knowledge of the English language in such a way you talk to people instead of down.  Do you grow?


----------



## 67Cuda (Jan 31, 2022)

Some mighty fine leaves there. what’s the strain, or combination of ? By the way, any illiterate naked African mud dog can build a hut. That takes little. Yet, to build something spectacular takes far more. You have not shown me far more. Drop a seed accidentally and you can achieve this pic’s results. The creation of successful systems were the actual subject matter here, not showing your little bush. This is little more than a beginners show and tell from what I see. I was seeking reflective materials, or the lack of, given the productivity that’s achieved from it. So, either you’re off topic, or have far to go. That’s not a hit, it’s proper perspective without stroking your ego for small talk social agreeability.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 31, 2022)

so you grew for 4 decades , 10 x 4 = 40

and now you are growing again after a two year hiatus 10 x 2 =. 20

going backwards , you quit growing in 2002 and you grew 40 years which means you started growing in 1962

how old were you in 1962 , around 18 is my guess?

so now here you are pushing 80 and seeking more knowledge and understanding

good for you


----------



## Patwi (Jan 31, 2022)

a rebel without a cause = sigma personality


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 31, 2022)

67Cuda said:


> Some mighty fine leaves there. what’s the strain, or combination of ? By the way, any illiterate naked African mud dog can build a hut. That takes little. Yet, to build something spectacular takes far more. You have not shown me far more. Drop a seed accidentally and you can achieve this pic’s results. The creation of successful systems were the actual subject matter here, not showing your little bush. This is little more than a beginners show and tell from what I see. I was seeking reflective materials, or the lack of, given the productivity that’s achieved from it. So, either you’re off topic, or have far to go. That’s not a hit, it’s proper perspective without stroking your ego for small talk social agreeability.




dude , I do not have to prove shiat to you or anyone else so lay off the insults and please ratchet down your baccalaureate bovine feces  , you are only making yourself look silly


----------



## 67Cuda (Jan 31, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> dude , I do not have to prove shiat to you or anyone else so lay off the insults and please ratchet down your baccalaureate bovine feces  , you are only making yourself look silly


I do not seek your show and tell, nor would I produce one myself. That’s seeking group relevance. The subject was reflectants, not your puppy.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 31, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> so you grew for 4 decades , 10 x 4 = 40
> 
> and now you are growing again after a two year hiatus 10 x 2 =. 20
> 
> ...




please comment on my calculations


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 31, 2022)

Cuda , you said , “ Some mighty fine leaves there. what’s the strain?”


for someone who grew weed for 40 years and you cannot recognize a sativa if it slapped you up side your thick skull it makes me question your forthrightness


----------



## pute (Jan 31, 2022)

Just tell me when you are tired of this .....I tried but I know where this is going.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 31, 2022)

pute said:


> Just tell me when you are tired of this .....I tried but I know where this is going.




yeah , the jig is up…this dude is some , uh how can I say this , troll?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 31, 2022)

Cuda , are you in your 70’s or 80’s?


----------



## boo (Jan 31, 2022)

67Cuda said:


> I do not seek your show and tell, nor would I produce one myself. That’s seeking group relevance. The subject was reflectants, not your puppy.


you sir are a blow hard ...like most teachers, you teach because you can't do anything else...sound about right...your self righteous and pompous attitude has alienated you here at the passion...you should now leave with what little dignity you have left...and here I you might be an interesting fellow until you couldn't stop preaching to the damned...


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 31, 2022)

Cuda , 70,or 80 years old?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 31, 2022)

Now, I started growing over 4 decades ago, and have grown hundreds of acres of weed. This is not a new subject for me. Getting back into it after a couple of decades, indoor, hydroponically, is all I’m doing.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 31, 2022)

Well I'll be damn. Cuda the Troll finally pushed his luck. Go fking figure. Bet he lives with mommy and daddy anyway. See ya later gator.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 31, 2022)

And thanks Pute. No since in giving that idiot a platform to run his mouth on.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jan 31, 2022)

Aww 'Cuda, we barely knew ya......


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 1, 2022)

That's one Dead Fish Harry


----------



## Bubba (Feb 1, 2022)

67Cuda said:


> I do not need anyone’s consensus, no consoling. I will test on my own, and never take the simpleminded path, yet simplify the complex for big picture understanding, leading to wisdom, and/or wise decisions. I can just as easily look up any study. Getting boots on the ground experience can be beneficial. The curious layman pushes boundaries that science dare not touch. Understand academia. Most do not.


Son, you are doomed to all things in the simple minded way. Sorry, sometimes truth hurts.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Feb 1, 2022)

Oh, take a basic writing course. Use paragraphs....I see why you don't your writing is thought vomit 

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Feb 1, 2022)

67Cuda said:


> I’m sorry. I’ve given you all more credit than cult ideology. Meaning academia as the cult, with many branches. This also pertains to studies, which are purposely very limited to create a standard. I fought to change this within academia, and yet to no avail. Every system has their control mechanisms, elite systems that pervert for profit and control. Science itself seldom leaves the status quo control. Rethink, thinking. Trust no source, no matter the power or general consensus behind it. Proving that god exists, ( for example ), the cult member will always revert to cult ideology as proof. All systems must function like this in order for those who control it too remain in control of the system. So, by all means, go down the rabbit hole to gain a basic understanding, but always seek light, exit the rabbit hole to gain proper perspective, then rethink everything,…again, and again. Utilizing a system that simply works is mere mimicry. Wisdom is merely the best possible perspective of any given subject, at any given time. Question absolutely everything, especially yourself. Now, I started growing over 4 decades ago, and have grown hundreds of acres of weed. This is not a new subject for me. Getting back into it after a couple of decades, indoor, hydroponically, is all I’m doing. I think at least one of you has broken the dealers golden rule. Never become your own best customer. Mr. Texas sounds deep into this issue. The problem with the internet, you never know who’s on the other end ? I wasn’t really asking questions, merely information gathering of general consensus. This can help give direction to future experimentation. I’m very comfortable in the lab. I supervised, and was lead operator over 71 different environmental management facilities. Like I stated, you never know just who you’re conversing with on the internet. Most follow rabbit holes believing themselves all-knowing. Know this,….no matter the time period, humans always believe themselves on the precipice of all knowing. The very first mistake that all weak minds make. I really don’t need this site. I just thought there might be some intelligent people here. I may have been wrong ? Trial and error teaches much. Not failing teaches little more than systematic behavior.


All that and still can't write coherently. I realize using paragraphs would be meaningless, as your writing has NO organization 

Reminds me of clients with TBI fallout.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 1, 2022)

67Cuda is an idiot who thinks he is smarter then everyone else. His ignorance shows in his writings.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Feb 1, 2022)

He sure types lots of words.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 1, 2022)

Thats all they were,,,, words with no meaning. Typical Troll.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 1, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> so you grew for 4 decades , 10 x 4 = 40
> 
> and now you are growing again after a two year hiatus 10 x 2 =. 20
> 
> ...


He is 56 according to his profile.   

I went back and read all his ramblings. What a fking Lier. This guy is so full of shit i bet his eyes are brown.
My Mom always said. Tell the truth and you won't have to remember all your fking lies.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## pute (Feb 1, 2022)

So the guy is on to the next place that will kick him our.  What a worthless/lonely idiot.


----------



## gmo (Feb 1, 2022)

Darn! I shouldn't have put him on 'ignore' so quickly.  I missed all the fun!


----------



## Witchking (Feb 6, 2022)

That thread was hilarious. I laughed my a-ss off the entire read. Sigma Shmigma..lol


----------



## boo (Feb 6, 2022)

we got 'em too witchie...you missed shiloh, she was also a maroon...


----------



## Hippie420 (Feb 6, 2022)

I think little Shiloh had a lot of mental problems rather than being a world class troll.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 6, 2022)

Was a real fking dumbass. 67Cuda my ass.


----------

